# US border areas?



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, I have researched some areas in the US that are close (driving distance) to Canada -Toronto or within a couple hours from- but as I haven't been there in years, is there a ferry that goes across? I am a US citizen but my spouse is Canadian and I don't want to go through the Canadian paperwork at all, not even a visa. I've also heard nightmare stories about housing shortages, unemployment, taxes, overcrowded immigrant populations... Although I don't know how much of that is true. Does anybody have any information regarding children- quality of schooling, government benefits, etc. And if there are significant advantages over the US? Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you looking to come to Canada as a visitor? I ask because you cannot enter and stay in the country without having a visa of some type.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

No, only visit periodically as far as I know right now. I need to stay in the US but as close as possible to Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well you may/can certainly do that, usually for a six month maximum. I don't know where you heard all those negative things about Canada, but they're rubbish. The US/Canada border is primarily a land one. There are ferries on the west and east coasts but they don't run every hour or so, probably once a day in summer time.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Really? That's good to know. I didn't hear that abut Canada as a whole though, only Toronto. I haven't been in a long time but I remember going on a ferry into NY state. My spouse is needing to be in Canada for some time so I was hoping to find an area commutable for the time being. I hope I can google land border cities then, much easier to drive if that's possible anyway. Thank you for the response. Do you know the fee for entering the US from Canada and vice versa?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you wish to be close to Toronto then you'll need to look at the Buffalo/Niagara region or Detroit Michigan or Port Huron Michigan. These are all land crossings. There are no ferry crossings between the two countries.
Don't know exactly cost of crossing but I'm sure it's less than $10, otherwise the many thousands who cross the border each day would, I'm sure, be much reduced.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Perfect you've given me excellent places to start the search, thank you!


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for posting again but, from buffalo you would drive around, through Hamilton
. . . .?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is a highway from Toronto to the Buffalo crossing and it circles around Hamilton. Hamilton can be entered from the highway. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

My brother commuted between Seneca Falls (outside of Syracuse) to Toronto on a regular basis while he was doing his MSc at SUNY Ithaca and his then girlfriend (now wife) was living/working in Toronto. Not sure how long the drive was, but he did it as many weekends as he could. 

It's not impossible to do this. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Fabulous, I'm checking those areas.. But I think Syracuse is about 5 hrs. My cousin is a Cornell grad and his now wife was in Toronto as well, which I did not know lol so hoping they can give me some good info


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Brother has long since finished his MSc and is now back in Canada.

The drive from Seneca Falls to Toronto is just a shade under 3.5 hours, not including the border queue. The only reason why he chose Seneca Falls as a base is because he was also teaching at the chiropractic college located there.


----------

